# My Baritone Death Kelly building thread (tutorial, lots of pics)



## Ruins (May 21, 2009)

My Baritone Death Kelly building thread (my 2cents tutorial, lots of pics)


Warning, contains lots of pics prepare yourself for a VERY long read.


Big thank you goes to ss.org and projectguitar.com. this places helped me a lot collecting valuable information by watching how others do it.
Also big thanks go to my friend who helped me to do it and to my wife for her patience and understanding.

I hope that this thread will encourage all those people that thought or hesitate for whatever reason to build their own guitars will do it after all. 
learn from my mistakes, think 3 times about what you are about to do to avoid the mistakes i went through.


I had this dream of custom guitar for a couple good years now and finally it is done. This is my first build. It took me 1.5 years to finish it and not because it was so hard but because of lack of everything, tools, working space and money. I started to work on it literally with just few screw drivers and files. I had to ask a friend of mine to go with him to his work place after his working day to work there for couple hours since I had nothing at home until one day his boss said that I am not allowed to be there. It took me a lot of work at home with hand tools until I found my current job and they have there very nice working place with almost every possible needed tool but by the time I happened I was almost completely done with the work

Specs:
-baritone 27 scale set neck construction
-5 pieces neck Maple/Venga, Ebony fret board no radius 
-swamp ash body
-Blackouts, 3 way switch 1 vol, 1 tone
-no name Floyd rose
-no name tuners
-candy cherry red finish

very lame sound test as i am really out of shape
SoundClick artist: Ruins1 - page with MP3 music downloads


So lets get started how I turned this 


(the fretboard and the fret wire pics in their raw look are missing)










in to this








it all began from many many different sketches that I have done in my school times my in my school books and pages.
Here are few sketches I have done while I was searching for what I actually want to do










This were the sketches that I took and drew the final 1/1 size blue print of my design.








the 1/1 mokeup of my design






the venga pieces were too short for the neck length (what shall i say i had extreamly limited budget)













gluing it together












unfortunatly this didn't turn out so well and that pisses me off until now




























unfortunately the body piece was also too short so i had to use the excess pieces to build the rest 















































































and another unfortunate happened the neck turned out to be some how too narrow  so i hadd to glue some pieces from the side 



















time to work on the body some more now





















-Preparing the rest-

-Continue-
the reason there are so many pictures is to show how step by step piece of wood turn in to guitar.


time to continue the work from home and in our bed room because there is no other place 

trying the first lines of the bavels and starting to work on them.






















































































































































































































-preparing the rest-


----------



## Andrew_B (May 21, 2009)

i dont know if its just my net.... but half the pics dont seem to want to show up lol....


----------



## jsousa (May 21, 2009)

looks cool finished hha


----------



## Ruins (May 21, 2009)

-Continue-











time to rout the trussrod channel out.































and now the attachment of the fretboard. the fret slots have been routed by my friend at his work place on cnc machine (i don't have pictures of that)























and now for the neck pocket. it was done with the same machine that did the trussrod channel 










glued some excess wood on the head stock to cut out the headstock











lets see what we have so far. notice that the neck still doesn't feet in the neck pocket well more works needs to be done.

















the headstock was cut out.










the fretboard was worked out from 300 to 1500 grid sandpaper







THIS WAS BIG MISTAKE. i used really bad vertical drill to drill this holes even though my marks were perfect for the holes the holed got drilled not the way i marked it at allllllll 








i had to fill it up and redrill the holes again with normal good drill again...
this could be avoided if i would say no to my self and resist the drilling on the crappy one




time to work on the input jack and the electronics cavity. 
i have seen this design very long time ago on some custom fender like guitar and i fell i love with it i knew that i had to have the same!!!!































so lets see what do we have so far and continue



























the neck joint






















-preparing the rest-



Andrew_B said:


> i dont know if its just my net.... but half the pics dont seem to want to show up lol....


i think its the traffic on the server. this thread will have almost 400 pics....  just refresh


jsousa said:


> looks cool finished hha


thanks


----------



## thedonutman (May 21, 2009)

That looks really cool 

The body shape reminds me of the Warwick/Status Buzzard a little.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 21, 2009)

Considering the tools you had to work with and what the final product turned out to be I think you did a great job man!  The sculpted contours look badass and I really dig the body shape.


----------



## Xaios (May 21, 2009)

This is THE ultimate picstory.


----------



## Ruins (May 21, 2009)

-continue-


Let start shaping the neck. I was after Ibanez wizard like neck. The only problem was that I didnt have any Ibanez wizard neck around to copy :/
So I had to go by feel what feels comfortable.

































































Unfortunately I have missed taking pictures of the pups routs and the bridge but here how it looks all together so far


























After this stage I didnt bother taking pictures because it was just small adjustments over time. I would take it and try it and find something small to correct and leave it for 2 weeks and then try the neck again and it would feel weird so I would work some more on it over all there was also big brake from work because I didnt have money for the pups at that point and the paint.

-preparing the rest-



thedonutman said:


> That looks really cool
> 
> The body shape reminds me of the Warwick/Status Buzzard a little.


thanks man! hmmm could be indeed as a bassist i spent lots of time looking for basses more than guitars. this guitar was the wish and the need for low tunned sounds for my own personal recordings.



HighGain510 said:


> Considering the tools you had to work with and what the final product turned out to be I think you did a great job man!  The sculpted contours look badass and I really dig the body shape.


thanks man! 



Xaios said:


> This is THE ultimate picstory.


oh yeah... and its pain in the ass to post this all i bet it's even more pain i the ass to read it all


----------



## TimSE (May 21, 2009)

epic pictures


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2009)

That's pretty damn cool 

Nice work, and awesome pics 

Though that is NOT a Death Kelly


----------



## hairychris (May 21, 2009)

Epic.


----------



## Ruins (May 21, 2009)

-continue-

By now this project lasts already 1.2 years.


Ok now its time to send it all down with 800 grid sand paper to make it nice and even. I didnt go above 800 grid because the surface must be raw enough for the filler to stick to it properly.






Here you can see that the first time I tried to do the switch rout I simply f***ed it up. Honestly, I thought I will kill myself from anger that it happened I didnt have long enough router drill so I took some 15 or 20 size standard drill and tried to rout it OFFCOURSE it jumped off and drilled very nice and big hole all the way through.
I had to fill it up and redo it. What calmed me down was that I will be painting it so it wont be seen any more. And how ironic when I was done with it I got a nice long 11 size extra long router drill. Why I couldnt get it before?
(the reason I didnt buy it myself is as I already said ihad and still have big money problems. I had to get along with whatever I had and I didnt have much)





The same goes about the drilling channel for the pickup wires. I bought the cheapest extra long drill and I regret that. I drilled 2 bad all the way through from pup cavity to electronics cavity channels :sigh:
In the end I decided to go through the sprins cavity in the back and from there to go to the bridge pup cavity and use the hole of the bridge cavity for both of the wires.
This could be easily avoided if I would THINK all the way through this as I began my build how to solve this problem but I didnt and this is what happened.











Now its ready to be painted with filler.
Big thanks go to my work college that agreed to help me out with his experience with painting.





































Now it Looks awesome its so greyyyyyy.. until I took closer look and saw all the unevenness in the surface. Little holes and in some places here and there the texture of the wood simply copied it self in the filler in though there was like 2mm thickness of filler O_O
Well this is the whole Idea of filler to fill it in. I started then to work with a 600 sandpaper to send it down to nice surface and unfortunately I reached all the way down to the wood. Bummer because now it have to be painted with filler gain.

















































-preparing the rest-



TimSE said:


> epic pictures





hairychris said:


> Epic.



thanks guys 


technomancer said:


> That's pretty damn cool
> 
> Nice work, and awesome pics
> 
> Though that is NOT a Death Kelly


thanks.
yeah i know it's my own version of it. i struggle until now to find a name for it. if any one have suggestion i am listening


----------



## S-O (May 21, 2009)

This is really cool, but I must lawl at the 'mistakes', not saying the guitar is shit, just adds a kind of comical, yet unique(?) feel to it 

Looks great in the final pic, I would not have expected any of the issues you had.


----------



## Ruins (May 21, 2009)

-continue-

I have marked all the imperfections and there were quite few of them.


















































Now what do we do with all of this imperfections? We close them. How? Simple. All of this holes are result of filler not getting in to them so I made this holes simply bigger with some screwdriver and then filled them up with filler with a little brush. 
























There was quite much to fill up.





























Great! Now what? Send them down to a nice even surface. 





















Great! But it still look not good. Yes but at least all the holes and imperfections are closed so now I could paint it with filler again.
If I wouldnt do it and go directly with paint I would end up with different pigments of paint result because wood and filler have different density and that would cause the effect how the paint would react with the surface.

2 pictures of me working on it for the last time making the surface nice and even without getting all the way through to the wood.
By the way here is the same story with 600-800 grid that the surface will be smooth enough but not too smooth that the paint will be still able to attach to it. This time I could do it wet because there was no naked wood aria. 









I decided to go with candy lack for my first paint job and guitar build.. what a mistake.. candy is damn hard to do because of so many layers and because of the shape that I have here not to mention so many steps so many times more chance for something to go wrong. And off course it did.
Candy lack is:
1 layer of bass paint usually its silver or other metallic paint with metallic particles.
1 layer of the candy itself its transparent kind of paint
1 layer of clear lack to protect it.
Here we started to paint the base paint, silver.









































































All looks nice and great time to leave it to dry for a day or two
Now lets examine how it looks like, just look how some scratches just got through the silver and other particles glued to it and thats what I mean that there must something go wrong.

















































Ahh weellllll what can I do with it now? Nothing, I just leave it there because If will try to fix it up I will just cause more damage.

Candy time.









































































By the end of applying candy it looked like slaughter house O_O









Lets have a look how did that turn out





























































And again some crap glued it. And there is nothing to do about it 

-preparing the rest-



S-O said:


> This is really cool, but I must lawl at the 'mistakes', not saying the guitar is shit, just adds a kind of comical, yet unique(?) feel to it
> 
> Looks great in the final pic, I would not have expected any of the issues you had.


i would prefer that it wasn't there but there is nothing to do about it if i would be a pro or would have the pro conditions it would be possible considering with what i had i am happy the way it is and yet this cosmetic flaws bother me.


----------



## HANIAK (May 21, 2009)

You shouldn't be bothered, you should proud of the imperfections. They add to the guitar personality. Only thing I dislike is it's not a 7-stringer...


----------



## Ruins (May 21, 2009)

-continue-





























Few pictures of it on day light with clear lack on it already and the same story as with the filler it had some holes and imperfections that I had to fill up.









































Lovely and now I took 1000 grid and sanded it down because in the end I will send it all with 2000 grid any way.




















































































































-preparing the rest-



HANIAK said:


> You shouldn't be bothered, you should proud of the imperfections. They add to the guitar personality. Only thing I dislike is it's not a 7-stringer...


yeah.... 
it was supposed to be a 7 string if i only had more bloody money 
it was tough call to agree on a 6 string and the main reason was money offcourse for the parts and the backing up reason was that its my first build i better off practice on this one so that the 7 will be perfect already.

-continue-

Now I started to work with polish and wool by hand after I wet sanded it with 2000 grid

































































































































































































I really liked the mat finish it reminded some what the loomis but the candy effect was barely seen.

-preparing the rest-

-continue-
Now for the final pictures of the finished product













































Few pics of my wife with it. for some reason this guitar looks much better on hands that on stand alone. 













Few pics of me with it

















Over all I am fine with it not too happy and not sad. It didnt turn out perfect but good enough for the first time. If you would ask me how do I feel am I happy a year ago I would say yes bloody yes but now after 1.5 years it just doesnt feel the same. Yes I endure this whole time of seeing this guitar undone and dreaming finishing it and playing it already but now that its done I dont feel it. simply too much time have passed and I waited too long to be extremely excited like I was supposed to be. Though the most priceless thing that I have gained from building this guitar is not the guitar itself, but the knowledge of how to do it. my next build will be for sure much better much cleaner.
Ohhh I didnt add any pictures of the side dots they are done with luminescent pigment in clear lack the glow in dark 
(thanks Patric, hufschmid guitars for the tips  )


----------



## Hollowway (May 21, 2009)

Dude, many thanks for the pics! This has to be the best picstory EVER! I've had GBS (Guitar Building Syndrome) for a while now, and this is making it much less scary! Can't thank you enough. And nice work!


----------



## JimboTheHobo (May 21, 2009)

WOW 
what more can i say,
just...wow 

so envy a guy like you,
the one with that much of skills...


----------



## Apophis (May 21, 2009)

so fucking awesome picstory 
as your first guitar it looks awesome imo 

and I really think it's the most exciting looking metal axe I have ever seen, really, I thought that Neal Moser guitars were unique and extreme, but your is wayyyyyy better imo, it has something, hard to me to explain.

I love how this guitar looks


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2009)

Most epic build picstory EVAR


----------



## vansinn (May 21, 2009)

Very very cool!  So many mistakes made, but you recovered more than well.
I'm sure all luthiers would be able to tell many a story about how to recover from mistakes..

I'm not normally to exaggerated shapes, but this one I totally love! 
You know what? you should save up the money for a second build, 7- or 8 string of course, and give this one to your beatyful wife - it looks totally as if it was made for her; shapes, balance, color.. I take it from her hand positions she too plays guitar..


----------



## Xaios (May 21, 2009)

Man, what an awesome build. Major kudos dude, the final product looks freaking amazing.


----------



## leandroab (May 21, 2009)

dude.. Now I have major GAS .. i want to build my guitar pronto!


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 21, 2009)

Man ,you are a real artist. That's a very extreme but a very elegant shape.
Your guitar doesn't look like a first guitar.
Thanx for the cool picstory!
Cheers man!


----------



## jsousa (May 21, 2009)

looks phenominal! honestly the only gripe is that the neck wood under the paint doesnt line up, but other then that, great great work! build another and finish it faster and im sure you'll love it more, like you said. pretty cool shape to top it off as well. how does it sound?


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2009)

Man, I think Photobucket just exploded. 

Seriously, that's a killer guitar. I like how you can see the inside like that.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 21, 2009)

Awesome. Simply awesome. Dont be so hard on yourself man!!!


----------



## Lankles (May 21, 2009)

Holy mother of crap.


----------



## Covenant (May 21, 2009)

Thank you

It's beautiful


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 21, 2009)

That looks so cool, not something I'd personally play, but cool nonetheless 

And I have a project that's taken about 1.5 years to complete. I haven't finished it because I know I won't like it when it's done


----------



## zimbloth (May 21, 2009)

Amazing. I'm speechless, I don't even know what to say. Best thread fucking ever. Great job dude, I am extremely impressed. You have earned yourself infinite respect from me bro


----------



## yellowv (May 21, 2009)

That thing looks awesome. Great job and thank for all the pics


----------



## Variant (May 21, 2009)

Wow, that's one awesome guitar... with an awesome backdrop... and an awesome backdrop behind the awesome backdrop (send me your fence )! Seriously, I'm not a fan of can-opener shapes but I'd play that in a second! The upper fret access looks stellar. Obviously you put a tremendous amount of work into that. Kudos, brother.


----------



## Panterica (May 21, 2009)

HOLY FUCK ME SIDEWAYS!!!
i love it, rep


----------



## Ruins (May 22, 2009)

jsousa said:


> looks phenominal! honestly the only gripe is that the neck wood under the paint doesnt line up, but other then that, great great work! build another and finish it faster and im sure you'll love it more, like you said. pretty cool shape to top it off as well. how does it sound?


this is my plan but i need money first arrggghh damn money stops me from building guitars 


Rick said:


> Man, I think Photobucket just exploded.
> 
> Seriously, that's a killer guitar. I like how you can see the inside like that.


lol i think so too  suprisengly they didn't send me any warnings or blocked any pics for the high traffic i created with this thread.




leftyguitarjoe said:


> Awesome. Simply awesome. Dont be so hard on yourself man!!!





Lankles said:


> Holy mother of crap.





Covenant said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's beautiful





wannabguitarist said:


> That looks so cool, not something I'd personally play, but cool nonetheless
> 
> And I have a project that's taken about 1.5 years to complete. I haven't finished it because I know I won't like it when it's done





zimbloth said:


> Amazing. I'm speechless, I don't even know what to say. Best thread fucking ever. Great job dude, I am extremely impressed. You have earned yourself infinite respect from me bro





yellowv said:


> That thing looks awesome. Great job and thank for all the pics





Panterica said:


> HOLY FUCK ME SIDEWAYS!!!
> i love it, rep



thank you all guys for your kind words 
i will make some sound sample of it very soon.



Hollowway said:


> Dude, many thanks for the pics! This has to be the best picstory EVER! I've had GBS (Guitar Building Syndrome) for a while now, and this is making it much less scary! Can't thank you enough. And nice work!


i am glad i could help 



Strike07 said:


> WOW
> what more can i say,
> just...wow
> 
> ...





technomancer said:


> Most epic build picstory EVAR


thanks guys 


Apophis said:


> so fucking awesome picstory
> as your first guitar it looks awesome imo
> 
> and I really think it's the most exciting looking metal axe I have ever seen, really, I thought that Neal Moser guitars were unique and extreme, but your is wayyyyyy better imo, it has something, hard to me to explain.
> ...


wow thanks man your approval means much for me.



vansinn said:


> Very very cool!  So many mistakes made, but you recovered more than well.
> I'm sure all luthiers would be able to tell many a story about how to recover from mistakes..
> 
> I'm not normally to exaggerated shapes, but this one I totally love!
> You know what? you should save up the money for a second build, 7- or 8 string of course, and give this one to your beatyful wife - it looks totally as if it was made for her; shapes, balance, color.. I take it from her hand positions she too plays guitar..


i will as soon as i have the money and my wild gues i wont have it any time soon  damn guitar building syndrome  



Xaios said:


> Man, what an awesome build. Major kudos dude, the final product looks freaking amazing.





daemon barbeque said:


> Man ,you are a real artist. That's a very extreme but a very elegant shape.
> Your guitar doesn't look like a first guitar.
> Thanx for the cool picstory!
> Cheers man!


thanks alot guys to all of you!


----------



## Jeroenofzo (May 22, 2009)

Hey man, 
Awesome looking guitar, and with so much patience !
However, you said you were on a budget. 
So how much did the project cost you?
( Excluding the costs of the cute girl you bought  )


----------



## cddragon (May 22, 2009)

Cool ! Alex - awesome build!  I'd like to play that guitar ASAP - the shape has that 'something' Apophis spoke about before


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 22, 2009)

Holy shit thats your first build? That shape is insane. You didn't exactly choose something easy lol

Massive respect to you man, thats quite an accomplishment here. Look forward to seeing future builds.


----------



## Bound (May 22, 2009)

That thing is super sick!! Most epic picstory. Plus you have something you can truly call your own which is tits.

I don't know too much about painting guitars but I do know a few tricks with painting cars if you build another:

Take an air gun for you compressor and air blow everything the hell out of the room. let it stand for 24 hours. 

Right before you spray run a dehumidifier in the corner and wet the floor with a hose on a shower like setting(keeps absolutely all the dust particles down and prevents you from kicking any up)


----------



## crayzee (May 22, 2009)

Outstanding. Great guitar, especially regarding the non-existent money, tools/workshop and whatnot. Two thumbs up! Geiles Teil!

Niels


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 22, 2009)

congratz. I think you did really well for your first build.
Especially with your limited buget and tools.
You sure have the know how in the brain to get it done.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 22, 2009)

Just fantastic!!! That shape is beautifully done, the color is just HOT!!!!

Congrats man!


----------



## AeonSolus (May 23, 2009)

I know the feeling, but believe me, after you play the beast for a while it kinda grows back as the good comments come in.

Truely an amazing build, i can't wait to see your next one.. and i must say, I'm not an extreme shape lover, but that shape has "something" as everyone says, i'd love to play it.

i wish people would give you endless rep for putting such an amazing thread together

infinite respect man, keep it up


----------



## Ruins (May 23, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Hey man,
> Awesome looking guitar, and with so much patience !
> However, you said you were on a budget.
> So how much did the project cost you?
> ( Excluding the costs of the cute girl you bought  )


for all this time all together i think i spent around 600 
170 it think went on blackouts i got them shortly after they came out.
the no name floyd and tuners around 50 or 60 together.
the lucking nut 30
all the wood was around 180 
candy paint was bitch expensive 120. 
at first i wanted oil finish but all the imperfections that happened there bothered me so i had to go the solid paint way. my first choice was flipflop paint until i found out how much it cost and that you need special mixing cup for the airgun also (the cup alone was around 300 they said). why do i choose so hard things for my first build i donno... i simply had this vision in my mind how some parts get darker and some lighter according to the angle of light falling on it.
i bought the cheapest milling machine i could find with a set milling cutters and only in the end when i finally had money for it and when i didn't need it actually any more.
the cute girl (my wife) she didn't cost me 



cddragon said:


> Cool ! Alex - awesome build!  I'd like to play that guitar ASAP - the shape has that 'something' Apophis spoke about before


yeah i see it too. on person it looks much better than by it self.
thanks man 



vampiregenocide said:


> Holy shit thats your first build? That shape is insane. You didn't exactly choose something easy lol
> 
> Massive respect to you man, thats quite an accomplishment here. Look forward to seeing future builds.


yeah tell me about it... i was wondering too why did i go this way when i could do something easier...  
the problem was i decided and worse than that i was burning to accomplish it no matter what and so i did. the worst thing about this build was though to see it laying under my bed (because there is simply no other place to store it in my house) and waiting either for money for other parts and tools either for some one to have time and allow me to use his workplace.



Bound said:


> That thing is super sick!! Most epic picstory. Plus you have something you can truly call your own which is tits.
> 
> I don't know too much about painting guitars but I do know a few tricks with painting cars if you build another:
> 
> ...


this was the tip i got from my coworker who was kind enough to help me out with painting it. we did exactly that i even dust sucked the whole room and sprayed with 3 litters of watter to let it all drop enything that could possibly be in the air or on the walls we floor and yet something glued in there.
my only conclusion is that it came with the air throught the open door.
this room had filtered ventilation system to suck air from the bottom but nothing to supply with fresh filtered air from above they don't have the money to invest in to that yet.
the worst was with the clear lack at some point on the front side out of nowhere landed nasty drops of either silicon or fat or watter i donno what it was just nasty on the freshly painted surface. my options where either to leave it like that with the rippled skin like and the bubbles but with great reflection and really awesome candy effect on sun light or go the way that i went and loose some of that reflection.

well next time i hope i will do in proper place.
thanks for the tip any way 





crayzee said:


> Outstanding. Great guitar, especially regarding the non-existent money, tools/workshop and whatnot. Two thumbs up! Geiles Teil!
> 
> Niels





AK DRAGON said:


> congratz. I think you did really well for your first build.
> Especially with your limited buget and tools.
> You sure have the know how in the brain to get it done.





asmegin_slayer said:


> Just fantastic!!! That shape is beautifully done, the color is just HOT!!!!
> 
> Congrats man!


thanks guys! 



AeonSolus said:


> I know the feeling, but believe me, after you play the beast for a while it kinda grows back as the good comments come in.
> 
> Truely an amazing build, i can't wait to see your next one.. and i must say, I'm not an extreme shape lover, but that shape has "something" as everyone says, i'd love to play it.
> 
> ...


yeah i noticed that  right now i don't care about the imperfections any more i am just happy that i have it and i will be able to use it for recordings.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 23, 2009)

you did really well with this, man! excellent turnout, especially for the shape. it's very japanese science fiction-looking! 

super-congrats, man! it looks great!


----------



## Bound (May 23, 2009)

Ruins said:


> this was the tip i got from my coworker who was kind enough to help me out with painting it. we did exactly that i even dust sucked the whole room and sprayed with 3 litters of watter to let it all drop enything that could possibly be in the air or on the walls we floor and yet something glued in there.
> my only conclusion is that it came with the air throught the open door.
> this room had filtered ventilation system to suck air from the bottom but nothing to supply with fresh filtered air from above they don't have the money to invest in to that yet.
> the worst was with the clear lack at some point on the front side out of nowhere landed nasty drops of either silicon or fat or watter i donno what it was just nasty on the freshly painted surface. my options where either to leave it like that with the rippled skin like and the bubbles but with great reflection and really awesome candy effect on sun light or go the way that i went and loose some of that reflection.
> ...



Yeah painting can just be a bitch like that sometimes. The finish looks killer but I share the same kind of neurosis in that I demand perfection out of things like that. The smallest imperfections drive me nuts.

And I don't know what kind of clear you were using for guitars but it's a total whore to get thick clear jobs down on a car without making a mess of it. And every goddamn fucking thing sticks to it. 

I'm guessing, though, that you can't wet-sand out a guitar before you clear as you would a car 

It looks absolutely fantastic though!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 24, 2009)

Your girlfriend/sister/really young mother is fucking hot.

As with that guitar...


----------



## Ruins (May 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> you did really well with this, man! excellent turnout, especially for the shape. it's very japanese science fiction-looking!
> 
> super-congrats, man! it looks great!


thanks man!


Bound said:


> Yeah painting can just be a bitch like that sometimes. The finish looks killer but I share the same kind of neurosis in that I demand perfection out of things like that. The smallest imperfections drive me nuts.
> 
> And I don't know what kind of clear you were using for guitars but it's a total whore to get thick clear jobs down on a car without making a mess of it. And every goddamn fucking thing sticks to it.
> 
> ...


yeah i know what you mean i drove me and still does drives me nuts time to time. i just learn with very less will to accept that (i think i will never completely will)
at first i thought to get less of clear lack or 2-3 layers but now i regret it. i should have just cover it all because then you simply "shave" it off any imperfection or glued crap.
when i was working with filler indeed i worked dry but with the clear lack i worked wet without any problem.



CrushingAnvil said:


> Your girlfriend/sister/really young mother is fucking hot.
> 
> As with that guitar...


it's my wife. and thank you


----------



## Groff (May 24, 2009)

Oh wow! A+ for design, build, and execution!

You did such a clean job!


----------



## loktide (May 24, 2009)

wow! that's really impressive. and considering it's your first build, it makes it even more impressive.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (May 27, 2009)

after looking through ALL of the pictures i can honestly say that you have truly accomplished something great there...the guitar not only looks sick but i'm sure plays just the same by looking at it. if i were there in a crowd when it was first revealed i would be undoubtedly the first to clap...SO AWESOME, GREAT JOB!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (May 28, 2009)

Just awesome. Everything's already been said. But holy balls that's a very nice finished product. Congratulations.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope it's not too bad that I dig out such an old topic... I just found this and felt like I had to comment, even if I agree with everyone else  epic fotostory & great guitar. Did I miss something about the sound files? Not having the money to start a new one... I know exactly what you're talking about 
The costs of the wood still confuse me...


----------



## Ruins (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks man!
no you haven't miss anything about the sound files me lazy ass haven't done them yet.
i am not a guitar player and my skills still suck. ah well that's a lame excuse too..
ok since you bumped it i will make some clips and update the first page soon.

SoundClick artist: Ruins1 - page with MP3 music downloads

ok the link is on the first page too now


apologize for the lame performance but i am really absolutely out of shape.


----------

